# Squirrel opener



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Weather looks good here in North East Ohio for the first day or three of squirrel season. High 60's to very low 70's and nearly no chance of precip. That ought to be just right.

Huntinbull


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I normally go after the first frost.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

took a little ride on the quad last evening to do a little scouting,seems like there starting 2 hit some of the hickeryseen some tree's that were loaded, others u had 2 look real hard 2 see any nuts. found some cuttings under a few hickerys but most were chewed on after they hit the ground.got some new woods 2 hunt this yr an it looks like its loaded lots of hick's and oaks
twister
ps went an ran a few though my pistolit won't be the gun,when i miss lol!#


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

here in central oh I just started seeing hickory cutting but they have really been workin the red oaks for a week or so.


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

down here in vinton co their tearin up the acorns in my back yard, countin down the days


----------



## fergs back (Oct 29, 2008)

Glad to see I'm not the only squirrel freak in Ohio. Dad makes fun of me every year for taking the first day of squirrel off work. If anything it lets me get outside. I can't wait.......weather looks great.

Has anyone else noticed that the underbrush in the woods is denser this year than any other I can remember. It is gonna making stalking nearly impossible. Either way, season is here. I just want to feel the steel in my hands again.


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

squirrel freak here to, i always take a week off in sept to hunt the bushy tail, this year the week of the 14th, hopefully cool weather


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

I've been counting down since the seasons end last year. I'm not sure what the little nut munchers are doing in the areas I hunt, but I'm aim'in to find out today. I did notice that there are a lot of acorns on the trees in the neighborhood but I really need to see what's going on out in the woods. I'm sure from what I seen all you fellas writing that there will be a good mast of Oak and Hickory I also know that the Walnut and Pignuts should be good. I wonder about the Beech trees though. Oh well what ever the trees the squacks are in right now you can bet your bottom dollar that those pesky Bluejays will be pickingaway and making a fuss. Good luck to all. !#


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i know i cant wait to go get some tree rats... hopefully its as good as last year... all the surrounding woods have been clear cut, so im hoping that there are more squirrels this year in my woods then last year..


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

There working over the black walnuts in my yard a layer of empty hulls under each walnut tree.....


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

One full day and a wake up!! Got the shotgun as well as the rifle tuned up and rarin to go. I noticed a lot of red oaks are even dropping some acorns already. The woods I hunt the reds usually so not drop til later. Saw some hickory cuttings also. Should be a good first day. Will probably even devote a little time to the dove fields also. Making a day of it. CANNOT WAIT!!!

Huntinbull


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I dont usually get excited about sq season, but for some reason this years different. I'm ready, guns ready and I'm actually off work Tuesday All that's left is to pack a lunch and get reaquainted with me woods

so I'm just sitting here talking hunting with a dude at work and he can't believe squirrel opens tuesday, he looks at me and says "guess I'd better get my license later today" WOW!! I forgot to get mine too, glad he said something, I'd be getting up tuesday without a license.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Me and my dad usually dont go until after the first frost, so the bugs and tics die off of them.


----------



## fergs back (Oct 29, 2008)

It's finally here. I am gonna even make it an early night. I can't wait to hear the bang of the ole shotgun. Good luck tomorrow guys, hope it's a great start to an even better year. I will be hunting Lancaster in the morning and possibly Darby in the evening. Stop and yell at me if you see me. Might even spend all day over at Darby, too excited to decide right now. Again good luck to all, and be safe out there.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Sounds like christmas eve back when we were 8!!!! Be safe and make the 1st shot count...


----------

